# Snake oil???



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://cooledge.cc/edge/en/?ref=be...ljumjrwmljygiztklldmuzdinjsgaywiodbg4&prot=2#


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://cooledge.cc/edge/en/?ref=be...ljumjrwmljygiztklldmuzdinjsgaywiodbg4&prot=2#


Yes


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like so many 'new' appliances. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Technology is advancing all the time though and Scotty was wrong, ye can change the laws of fizzics.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The blurb does not explain why the technology is different

I am also suspicious of the wording 'the Poland' 

And why only marketing in Poland? Does it not meet regulatory standards elsewhere?

Geoff


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

there are a few different versions about

some have a sponge cartridge inside and some have a ceramic cartridge inside

the principle is that a fan blows air through the cartridge that has water inside and picks 
up minute particles of water

i think they sort of work but cant see them cooling a motorhome when its 30 outside
as most plug into a cigarette 12v socket

a wet flannel on your chest works as well

look here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/38399896...OYLb3wphIAOfpJK8RukdZ66gGqlm%2BnORWyH5%2FdcQI

barry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Our van is fitted with an Eberspacher Ebercool holiday unit on the roof (on it when we bought the van).
It looks to be a grown up version of that one, they work on evaporation, the installed version utilises the vans fresh water supply and Calfa Bas for bug control. They are apparently fitted to many HGV's as only require a 12/24 volt electrical supply.

Do they work?, they do not achieve the same result as a true compressor driven air con unit, they can't dry the air, ours does however give a really pleasant cooling environment, it drops the internal temperature by around 8 -10 degrees when the outside temp is 32-34 or so.
Negative points, for optimum performance you need the fan setting on high which is quite noisy, however by the time night comes and the big yellow outside heater turns off the fan can be reduced and for sleeping just leave it on one of the lowest settings (there are 25) and it is quieter than a conventional fan.
It has many features, can be set to start / stop on timer, has remote as well as on panel controls.
It utilises the same opening as a standard 40x40 rooflight would.

Would I choose to buy or have one installed ? probably not.

Don't think the one in the advert would achieve much and I'd think you would need it directly in front of you.




.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

At the price, I would be undecided to get one or not, but from your description John, I might be tempted

https://eberspacherdirect.com/eberspacher-ebercool-holiday-iii-evaporative-cooler-12v/

as for the OP version, I found this last night, he lives on the IOM and does a lot of videos on things that don't and could not work, and some are just broken or badly made or even deadly.


----------

